# jazz pianist looking for reasonable rental



## nitefly (Nov 25, 2011)

Im tim. Im looking for a very quiet place. And it must be inexpnesive. I need access to hk central even late at nite. ferry maybe. This may be a room or apt. whatever. thanx


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

If you're thinking about the isalnds, I would suggest Lamma Island...fairly cheap rental rates and 25mins by ferry to central. However, the last ferry out from Lamma to Central is at 11.30pm. On weekdays, the last ferry from Central to Lamma is at 12.30am, but for Fri and Sat, there is a 2.30am ferry from Central to Lamma.
Timetable: Hong Kong & Kowloon Ferry Holdings Limited

You could also try Cheung Chau but the ferry journey time is quite a bit longer, but they do have a late ferry everyday. Here's the timetable: 
Central - Cheung Chau, New World First Ferry Services Limited


----------



## nitefly (Nov 25, 2011)

*Thankyou*



nitefly said:


> Im tim. Im looking for a very quiet place. And it must be inexpnesive. I need access to hk central even late at nite. ferry maybe. This may be a room or apt. whatever. thanx[/QUOTE
> 
> I will research lamma island. But what about Mui wo on lantau?


----------



## hs2011 (Nov 20, 2011)

Yes, Mui Wo is also an option, but like Cheung Chau, the journey time is about 50mins


----------



## nitefly (Nov 25, 2011)

*thanx again*



hs2011 said:


> Yes, Mui Wo is also an option, but like Cheung Chau, the journey time is about 50mins


 thankyou for your help. Thats something to keep in mind. I will research Lamma but a musician friend of mine who lives on mui wo said that there is a ferry at 12, 12.30 and 3am everyday i think.


----------

